# Radeon hd 5670 temp too high?



## #AP (Aug 13, 2015)

My 3 year old *saphire radeon hd 5670 1gb GDDR5 gpu* , has a idle temp around 50c and on 100% load has a temp of 76c . Is this normal for this gpu. The ambient temperature around my place is 29 c.


----------

